# SUM Anniversary Sale - SUM Anniversary Sale.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.seaumarine.com/?p=1227

.....and so it begins. Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Red 
Happy Anniversary to SUM !


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for posting  I grabbed some KZ bulbs.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I got 3 purple queen anthias to replace the one I lost to the power outage. In qt, but one was already nibbling on the cyclops.
Oh, plus a tail spot blenny
2 purple fire gobies
And a pearly jawfish

Yeah sales!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Crayon said:


> I got 3 purple queen anthias to replace the one I lost to the power outage. In qt, but one was already nibbling on the cyclops.
> Oh, plus a tail spot blenny
> 2 purple fire gobies
> And a pearly jawfish
> ...


Wow you're back in business Ms Crayon !!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Wow you're back in business Ms Crayon !!


Resistance is futile.....


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Crayon said:


> I got 3 purple queen anthias to replace the one I lost to the power outage. In qt, but one was already nibbling on the cyclops.
> Oh, plus a tail spot blenny
> 2 purple fire gobies
> And a pearly jawfish
> ...


how much were the anthias? and was there any left? lol


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

stuff is going fast. sadly i missed the fish i wanted by one person! I did get a couple nice pieces to add to my collection though coral wise.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Did anyone see how many black clownfish were left? Or how many purple Anthias.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> how much were the anthias? and was there any left? lol


There were 3 girls, I took them all and 4 or 5 boys, but I know the guy behind me got some boys, so I don't know how many were left. They are in really good shape. Fat and swimming well. The boys were big, almost fully mature.

Boys were 15.00 I think. It's listed on the sale flyer in Taipans first post.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....and everyday until Sunday; there's an extra 5% deducted from the price - because that's how Ken rolls (with some exceptions).


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Other then traffic a good time as always at SUM. 4 corals, 2 fish, an urchin and some frozen food for under $200 can't beat that!


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

I managed to snag the only mustard tang! Quite the beauty. Active and fat... Really happy with it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

TRUONGP15 said:


> I managed to snag the only mustard tang! Quite the beauty. Active and fat... Really happy with it.


When I was in on Friday, I must have heard 3 or 4 people asking about the mustard tang.....you are one lucky dude!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I will be awaiting a shipment in the next couple of weeks. I am hoping they get more dwarf anthias in stock since i missed out on the one they had. mine seams to be getting lonely.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fireangel said:


> I will be awaiting a shipment in the next couple of weeks. I am hoping they get more dwarf anthias in stock since i missed out on the one they had. mine seams to be getting lonely.


What dwarf anthias are you waiting for?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Geometric Pygmy Perchlet (Plectranthias sp.)
it is in the same grouping as anthias and hawk fish. it is often refereed to as a perching anthias. they stay nice and small and dont swim around much.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fireangel said:


> Geometric Pygmy Perchlet (Plectranthias sp.)
> it is in the same grouping as anthias and hawk fish. it is often refereed to as a perching anthias. they stay nice and small and dont swim around much.


Oh yeah,
I saw that one. Nice fish.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

they are nice. also very calm.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fireangel said:


> they are nice. also very calm.


calm yes but they will eat your inverts. i've seen it happen!


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Great deals... So much to choose from. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Crayon, I picked up a dispar anthia along with 5 chromis. My anthia is doing well except doesn't seem to know what to do with flakes, pellets or mysid shrimp. Basically mimics why the chromis are doing except not consuming the food almost like it spits out in disgust. How about yours eating ?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I got up early Sunday morning to go. But I then read this thread and it sounded like everything was pretty well picked. I just stayed home and did a water change


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*missed opportunity*

beauty is in the eye of the beholder , at 45%off I am sure u could of found something ....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

tom g said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder , at 45%off I am sure u could of found something ....


I'm very selective of what I kill


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

TBemba said:


> I got up early Sunday morning to go. But I then read this thread and it sounded like everything was pretty well picked. I just stayed home and did a water change


I went at 4 Sunday afternoon and found something I wanted. In fairness I'm not looking for one of a kind fish for my tank. I'm happy with the $4 dollar chromis and the $8 anthia


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

disman_ca said:


> Hey Crayon, I picked up a dispar anthia along with 5 chromis. My anthia is doing well except doesn't seem to know what to do with flakes, pellets or mysid shrimp. Basically mimics why the chromis are doing except not consuming the food almost like it spits out in disgust. How about yours eating ?


The purple queens are being very finicky. But showing signs of wanting to eat. I do up 3 types of food to tempt them with. Start with cyclops. (Or the new cyclopeeze), then I feed a bit of spirulina brine (smaller than mysis), then I try a bit of Docs Eco eggs.
I use a syringe and do a little squirt of one of the foods, just so I can monitor which food they are preferring. Right now it seems like they prefer the cyclops over anything. Which makes sense, it's smaller food.
I don't bother with pellets or flakes for new fish, as I want them to want to eat, and find frozen is a lot more attractive.
It does help having a fish that is eating in the qt with the finicky eaters, so I have a tiger anthias that chows down on everything, and the purples seem to pick up this cue.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

+crayon so I'm seeing similar response like wanting to eat. It certainly tries to mimic the chromis eating frenzy. Probably will take more time to get used to the food. I'll skip the flakes then an try more frozen types. Thanks.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Huge discounts on this weekend as well...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

How much is the discount and is there any variety left?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Crayon said:


> The purple queens are being very finicky. But showing signs of wanting to eat. I do up 3 types of food to tempt them with. Start with cyclops. (Or the new cyclopeeze), then I feed a bit of spirulina brine (smaller than mysis), then I try a bit of Docs Eco eggs.
> I use a syringe and do a little squirt of one of the foods, just so I can monitor which food they are preferring. Right now it seems like they prefer the cyclops over anything. Which makes sense, it's smaller food.
> I don't bother with pellets or flakes for new fish, as I want them to want to eat, and find frozen is a lot more attractive.
> It does help having a fish that is eating in the qt with the finicky eaters, so I have a tiger anthias that chows down on everything, and the purples seem to pick up this cue.


Feed them fresh scallops! Freeze them first then chop them very thin. Mine love them.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

deeznutz said:


> Feed them fresh scallops! Freeze them first then chop them very thin. Mine love them.


Good idea. I will try that. I tried the Larrys Reef frenzy, which has scallops it in but they didn't want it. Right now they are eating ordinary cyclops and the Big ALS ordinary mysis which are really small. That's working for all 3 of the purple queens.
However my Tiger anthias aren't doing as well. Lost 2 on the weekend, and 2 more are iffy today. They were all eating. I have held off dosing meds until they are all eating consistently but might have been the wrong plan.


----------

